# pecan hulls



## beggar (Jul 13, 2019)

I would like to hear from somebody that's used pecan hulls


----------



## dog1234 (Jul 20, 2019)

I used them a time or two. I found they produced much white smoke and was not impressed with over all smoke. After the first smoke I only added a very small amount and the smoke was a little better. However when they were gone I was glad and won't use them again. I just prefer pecan wood.


----------



## beggar (Jul 21, 2019)

dog1234 said:


> I used them a time or two. I found they produced much white smoke and was not impressed with over all smoke. After the first smoke I only added a very small amount and the smoke was a little better. However when they were gone I was glad and won't use them again. I just prefer pecan wood.


Thanks for the reply. I have a neighbor that has a pecan shelling business and has a lot of hulls and was wondering about folks experience with them.


----------

